#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Best Way to increase sales on shopify

## Bhavya

It's very challenging to decide which marketing strategies are applicable to an online store to increase conversions and traffic.

Here are some tips to increase your sales on Shopify


Use a professional and attractive theme for your siteUse the correct Shopify apps to increase your sales probability.Get a social proofCreate great offers for your customersUse Facebook ads to generate traffic


Guys if have more tips to increase sales on Shopify , Share them here!

----------


## Assassin

> It's very challenging to decide which marketing strategies are applicable to an online store to increase conversions and traffic.
> 
> Here are some tips to increase your sales on Shopify
> 
> 
> Use a professional and attractive theme for your siteUse the correct Shopify apps to increase your sales probability.Get a social proofCreate great offers for your customersUse Facebook ads to generate traffic
> 
> 
> Guys if have more tips to increase sales on Shopify , Share them here!


Instagram also a best way to increase sales. The way of presenting an Advertisement in Instagram made users to buy the product.

----------


## Moana

> It's very challenging to decide which marketing strategies are applicable to an online store to increase conversions and traffic.
> 
> Here are some tips to increase your sales on Shopify
> 
> 
> Use a professional and attractive theme for your siteUse the correct Shopify apps to increase your sales probability.Get a social proofCreate great offers for your customersUse Facebook ads to generate traffic
> 
> 
> Guys if have more tips to increase sales on Shopify , Share them here!


I think the best way to genuinely promote your sales on shopify is facebook ads that is probably the best way to go for

----------


## Moana

> Instagram also a best way to increase sales. The way of presenting an Advertisement in Instagram made users to buy the product.


I don't use instagram, could you suggest me the steps to advertise ads on instagram?

----------


## Bhavya

> Instagram also a best way to increase sales. The way of presenting an Advertisement in Instagram made users to buy the product.


you're right assassin, Nowadays most of the businesses use Instagram for their marketing and branding purpose. Instagram good for personal branding as well.

----------

